# HOSERS racing



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi there slot heads-
Our "intese" HOSERS racing season is about to begin Sunday with a 6 week segment of stock and superstock T-jets so heres some pics of some of the cars Pairadice and I will be wreckin or racin! When we get the guys all together Sunday we will try to get pics of thier cars too. Have fun lookin.
Circle Track DAC


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Being a stock car nut myself, I must say that I like your club's style! Wish I was closer. A question: Third pic in the middle...yellow camaro/firebird #7. Is that a JL Camaro with the windshield posts shortened? I'm only asking cuz I've yet to find a tjet Camaro that I like, but I like the look of that one.

Shadow


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Shawdowracer,

Yep, it's a JL Camaro, I cut the front posts, pulled the roof down and reglued, as well as slamming it as far as possible.

Here's a couple more pictures, the orange Chevelle also JL. The Torino and Cyclone in the background are Road Race Replicas.

Our drink'in team also has a bad racin problem,
Warren


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Warren, being a Camaro fan myself I like your idea of the chopped top.....it definately gives that car a different flavor....... :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,

It looks like you and the gang have a lot of fun, and some really nice cars too! Is that an Olds Toronado in the back of the last pic (red & white)? If so, that's really great--you don't see many of them in any type of modified form. I'd love to see a close up, if I could.

I have a lot of respect for all the "real" racers out here as I don't compete other than running similar cars with friends. I would bet that any of your slightly tweaked cars could mop the deck with one of my "baddest" cars. I know that's not what it's about, and kind of like apples and oranges, but it is an interesting point I've pondered before. We've had the odd racer sneak in a Hi-Po part and spank us all-- but they've always relinquished the info on it afterwards. It keeps it in perspective of the hobby. Some friends (myself included) spend big bucks on 1/1 cars, but that never transferred to the hobby in the overall speed aspect. I don't know why, but I've never even bought aluminum rims for a slot-car, but don't think twice about buying a set of headers or induction for a 1/1 car. 

Yes, I do have some green arms and silver pick-ups and some extra strong magnets etc, but it came to me in trades and yard-type sales and I mix-n-match my parts--not for speed just for chassis completion. I think that my little group might be an isolated case, as I know a lot of guys that will modify anything and everything they own--lawn mowers, blenders, shower heads, it's all the same! 

I've had the opportunity to run one of the T-Jets that was a record-holding ¼ mile car at Sluggers' drag strip, and I was amazed with the performance--but I don't recall sitting down and devising a car like it. I can't explain this. 

You guys (as most racers) are in a league of your own. That is excellent and I wouldn't mind running a few laps with some of you, but you would have to break out the dogs & slugs if I was to compete with my cars. If that's a bit too slow for you, you could always put one of your cars on my lane.:devil: 

cheers..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookers, love those old school stockers! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Impresive!! Where did you get your decals? I have been usung the RRR Ford Stock Car decals. Are there any others out there?

Love the Nostalgic Stock Cars! I've done mainly the RRR Torino's and Cobra's, as well as the JL Fairlane body numerous ways.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Howdy,

To answer boss9 - the two cars in the background are RRR Torino and Cyclone, we'll have to get DAC to post his Toronado, he's got one in his box he races every now and then.

Hey madsapper, again the credit for all the stickers (not waterslide decals) goes to DAC. Being a sign painter and vinyl cutt'in Wiz, he just happens to have the computer, plotter and vinyl to make about any sticker you want. We usually get the bodies all painted up the way we want then cut the stickers to fit the body. After the application we give'em a couple coats of "Krylon Crystal Clear" and off to the abuse...er....I mean races.

Both of the cars in the background are replicas of a couple guys that used to race here at "Black Hills Speedway" back in the late 60's and early 70's. The #2 Torino was Dean Bailey and the #68 Cyclone was Jerry Kreber.

Most all of the guys that make up our little "HOSERS" group build their slotcars to mirror cars that raced out here at the local Dirt Track. Also almost all of us have spent the past 30+ years either racing, crewing, reporting or photographing at all the area Dirt Tracks.

So much for a quick answer, wow where'd that come from.

Warren


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*toronado*

How ya doin Boss!
The pic ya asked about may be fuzzy since I had to crop it out of a pic with 3 cars in it. She was busted up pretty bad with missing "A" posts and a split roof but there was potential there. Naw it aint front wheel drive. One guy tried that on our dirt track back in the mid 70s and never got it to work, but it still makes a purty good lookin stock car. When I build cars that aint a representation of some real racecar I use the 911 number. (ya aint havin fun till they dial 911) because things get a little dangerous when I squeeze the trigger! Any time ya come out to see Mt Rushmore or go to the Sturgis motorcycle rally, Look us up. We are only 25 miles from either. We'll put ya behind the controller of any of these cars. 
Have fun-Circle Track DAC


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I reall like these cars also. I have many extra JL bodies, I will have to try something like those.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Oh man, that's one wicked looking Olds. i thought I saw one lurking in back. You sure got her siittin' low too. Like I said, I haven't seen many of these modified/customized, but this is one of the best. Love the paint scheme too. Great work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanks for the pic

cheers!


----------

